# gaming crushes...



## Koumori_Knight (Dec 1, 2010)

My question is stated in the title....
Go to it boys and girls!


----------



## Urza (Dec 1, 2010)

*Posts merged*

Also:


----------



## Paarish (Dec 1, 2010)

Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Jolan (Dec 1, 2010)

Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 1, 2010)

Now these topics get interesting fast..


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 1, 2010)

Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler











I love them slutty types


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 1, 2010)

See... I was right it would get interesting here....


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 1, 2010)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> See... I was right it would get interesting here....



You have no idea how hard it was to find a decent SFW picture of Ivy.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 1, 2010)

..............Wouldn't be better if it wasn't SFW?....


----------



## Rydian (Dec 1, 2010)

I had trouble deciding which picture, so I included three.



Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 1, 2010)

My first gaming crush EVER was Nina from Tekken 2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler: Nina in Tekken 6











I don't have any gaming crushes right now though...in fact, I don't have any crushes period. I sometimes wonder if I'm becoming asexual.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 2, 2010)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> ..............Wouldn't be better if it wasn't SFW?....



I sure as hell don't want to risk getting warned for posting hentai!


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Dec 2, 2010)

Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler











There are several more, but I am having a little trouble finding pictures...


----------



## Rydian (Dec 2, 2010)

http://safebooru.org/

SFW anime tag-based image search.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 2, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> SFW


Then what's the point!?


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 2, 2010)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:3


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 2, 2010)

What?.... I'm 18 and only attracted to Anime girls.... What do you expect me to say? XD


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 2, 2010)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> What?.... I'm 18 and only attracted to Anime girls.... What do you expect me to say? XD



I am 12 and what is this?

X3

No, seriously, same here...


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 2, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> RiderLeangle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do realize I was being completely serious right? Or am I seriously not the only person in the world like that? XD


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Dec 2, 2010)

Erm....not to break up a perfectly interesting conversation, but could we at least post some picture of those virtual women who none shall ever touch?


----------



## Rydian (Dec 2, 2010)

Koumori_Knight said:
			
		

> Erm....not to break up a perfectly interesting conversation, but could we at least post some picture of those virtual women who none shall ever touch?


Cosplay.

*waits for your mind to break*


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 2, 2010)

Koumori_Knight said:
			
		

> Erm....not to break up a perfectly interesting conversation, but could we at least post some picture of those virtual women who none shall ever touch?



One time, in band camp, i seen a x-rated video with Tifa Lockhart. I watched it.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 2, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Koumori_Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one?


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Dec 2, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Koumori_Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea...well, those women come close...but they are still their own people...


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 2, 2010)

Koumori_Knight said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leave......
Now............


----------



## Rydian (Dec 2, 2010)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> Lets not and say we did without the saying we did........





Spoiler


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Dec 2, 2010)

^case and point. Close, but not quite.

@ riderleangle:
Wut? Leave?why! I'M HAVING TOO MUCH FUN!!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 2, 2010)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Iono, it's like one of those hentai animating films, unofficial films. It's only like 5 minutes long.


----------



## monkat (Dec 2, 2010)

Samus.

Independant and sexy.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Dec 2, 2010)

Ive seen no less than ten tifa "films" and close to 20 games....they are pretty interchangeable...


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 2, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Iono, it's like one of those hentai animating films, unofficial films. It's only like 5 minutes long.


5 minute one?.. I can't say I remember that one... It's either too short or too long... Which one was it again?


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Dec 2, 2010)

Erm, you guys are very close to being on topic, but there are no pics!
No links either....
At least name names please!


----------



## Law (Dec 2, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Samus.
> 
> Independant and sexy.



and FemShep

gotta love those independent women.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 2, 2010)

Koumori_Knight said:
			
		

> Erm, you guys are very close to being on topic, but there are no pics!


Say what you want but at least I don't do drugs..














.............Anyone know where that pic that got used in that pic comes from?......


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 2, 2010)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hitomi is another game goddess I'd tap.


Spoiler


----------



## imshortandrad (Dec 2, 2010)

I always lol at the games at gamestop and etc that have the chicks almost nudey playing volleyball. I imagine guys like that. xD

If I was a dude I would go for kick-butt chicks instead of ones that play volleyball.


----------



## monkat (Dec 2, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> I always lol at the games at gamestop and etc that have the chicks almost nudey playing volleyball. I imagine guys like that. xD
> 
> If I was a dude I would go for kick-butt chicks instead of ones that play volleyball.



If I were a dude, I would too.

Volleyball sucks.


----------



## imshortandrad (Dec 2, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> imshortandrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm glad you agree.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 2, 2010)

Fuck, I just want a cuddle.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Dec 2, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> I always lol at the games at gamestop and etc that have the chicks almost nudey playing volleyball. I imagine guys like that. xD
> 
> If I was a dude I would go for kick-butt chicks instead of ones that play volleyball.


Uhm...not to start a serious conversation, but you do realize that many guys are unable to take on a truly kick ass woman, their ego is too fragile...
Why do you think that so many fawn over kasumi?


----------



## Law (Dec 2, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> I always lol at the games at gamestop and etc that have the chicks almost nudey playing volleyball. I imagine guys like that. xD
> 
> If I was a dude I would go for kick-butt chicks instead of ones that play volleyball.



How much butt would they have to be able to kick exactly?


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 2, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> I always lol at the games at gamestop and etc that have the chicks almost nudey playing volleyball. I imagine guys like that. xD
> 
> If I was a dude I would go for kick-butt chicks instead of ones that play volleyball.


I guess they make those games for the 5 people who haven't heard of google and can't look up rule 34 of the girls from the games that are actually games...


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 2, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 2, 2010)

Koumori_Knight said:
			
		

> Uhm...not to start a serious conversation, but you do realize that many guys are unable to take on a truly kick ass woman, their ego is too fragile...
> Why do you think that so many fawn over kasumi?
> 
> Hitomi > Kasumi
> ...



Oh christ, give me a female lead character any day of the week. But sadly, very few games actually HAVE the main character as a female.

But in terms of Dead or Alive or Street Fighter, or Mario Kart even, I'm always Hitomi/Chun Li/Rosaline [Mario Kart Wii]. I just do so much better with them.

And yes, Rosalina is damn fine.


----------



## monkat (Dec 2, 2010)

Koumori_Knight said:
			
		

> Uhm...not to start a serious conversation, but you do realize that many guys are unable to take on a truly kick ass woman, their ego is too fragile...
> Why do you think that so many fawn over kasumi?


Speak for yourself, jackass.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Dec 2, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Koumori_Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you notice the "many" qualifier that I placed there? How does many equal all? 
And guess what?
You can disagree without the name calling.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Dec 2, 2010)

Spoiler











I have a real crush with that, Something which word can't express, something which goes far beyond my own understanding.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 2, 2010)

I disagree. Funny insulting names get the point across better.

Serious name calling though, is needless.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Dec 2, 2010)

You got a point there...
But monkat never expanded on his reason for disagreeing, he only called me a name and left.


----------



## monkat (Dec 2, 2010)

Koumori_Knight said:
			
		

> You got a point there...
> But monkat never expanded on his reason for disagreeing, he only called me a name and left.


CARPET MUNCHER


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 2, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Spoiler


Is it bad that I recognized the art style from Hentai?...
Well... Same for that Samus pic on page 1 but it doesn't seem as bad since that guy watermarks all his pics....


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Dec 2, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Koumori_Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and this is bad because.....
Also, I'm male. So damn right I am!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 2, 2010)

Koumori_Knight said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, I'd rather smooth instead of fur down there thank ya very much


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Dec 2, 2010)

To each his own. I like either way!
But I still don't understand what the insult is....


----------



## monkat (Dec 2, 2010)

Koumori_Knight said:
			
		

> To each his own. I like either way!
> But I still don't understand what the insult is....



puny clapper-clawed foot-licker!


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 2, 2010)

Mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Dec 5, 2010)

Intriguing selection there catboy...
Hard to disagree with, too.
Except soma.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 5, 2010)

Koumori_Knight said:
			
		

> Intriguing selection there catboy...
> Hard to disagree with, too.
> Except soma.


But he's Soma


----------



## Urza (Dec 5, 2010)

Soma is fucking hot.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 5, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> Soma is fucking hot.


Even Urza agrees with me.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 5, 2010)

Spoiler



Jenna










Spoiler



Sheba









Spoiler



Fuck it, I like Karis too:









Spoiler



Monica Raybrandt from Dark Cloud


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 5, 2010)

Koumori_Knight said:
			
		

> Intriguing selection there catboy...
> Hard to disagree with, too.
> Except soma.


Awe come on, im totally straight and Soma is hott.


----------



## prowler (Dec 5, 2010)

Zell and



Spoiler


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Dec 5, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

>


this!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hmmm... Interesting topic you got here, LOL.



Spoiler











Haha! Just kidding.

Ok, serious now.



Spoiler













Spoiler








BTW: What is her official hair color? It seems to be either brown or yellow (blonde?) in all manner of pics.



beyond that, not all too sure.


----------



## Mazor (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## DeadLocked (Dec 5, 2010)

It appears you hoes forgot Lara?!


Spoiler













Spoiler










Also +1 Tifa


Spoiler








Bah come on, this post would have been *way* too sensible for EoF without this!


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 5, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Koumori_Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Is that so?_


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Dec 5, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Koumori_Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me make my position clearer.
If soma was gender swapped I'd dig him, but his girly looks contrast too much with his personality for me to go for him...
Yes, I'm straight,before you ask.
If he was more sensitive personality wise, he'd be on my list too.


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 5, 2010)

lara croft again, but better:


Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler








sorry couldn't resist it...


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Dec 6, 2010)

*drool*
Lara Croft......


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 6, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Hmmm... Interesting topic you got here, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's either Brown for Twilight Princess, which I consider the black sheep of the series, or there's originally Blonde like she is in every game. But there's also the original Zelda who had red hair.


----------



## narutofan777 (Dec 6, 2010)

rachel, hotel dusk 215 period


----------



## Goli (Dec 7, 2010)

Celes, Vivi, Balthier, Lightning.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 7, 2010)

lol,t eh aeris pic got taken down... Should've copy-pasted, huh?


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Dec 7, 2010)

Most intriguing.....
There seems to be a lack of pics of late....


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 10, 2010)

bump
Tifa from Final Fantasy:


Spoiler










Mai Shiranui


Spoiler










Sarah Morrinson


Spoiler


----------

